# Another challenge



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

My bank in the states is changing to a new debit card with a chip in it. The old card will not be any good after February. The auto permisso was charged on my old card. I can only imagine trying to work this out so I don't lose my money.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Andreas_Montoya said:


> My bank in the states is changing to a new debit card with a chip in it. The old card will not be any good after February. The auto permisso was charged on my old card. I can only imagine trying to work this out so I don't lose my money.


Will your new debit card have the same number as your current one? If it does, I would imagine that there shouldn't be a problem using it.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

It shouldn't matter with a debit card. The last time I crossed, the debit card I paid the TIP deposit with had expired, but the Banjercito refund still posted to my account with no problem.

Even if the bank changed the number of your card, it should still go through, since the old number will still be linked to your account in the bank's system. So, even if Banjercito posts the deposit to the original number, and your new card has an entirely new number, your bank should have no problem linking and posting the refund to your account.

The only thing that would gum up the works entirely, I would think, would be if you closed the account altogether.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Chelloveck said:


> It shouldn't matter with a debit card. The last time I crossed, the debit card I paid the TIP deposit with had expired, but the Banjercito refund still posted to my account with no problem.
> 
> Even if the bank changed the number of your card, it should still go through, since the old number will still be linked to your account in the bank's system. So, even if Banjercito posts the deposit to the original number, and your new card has an entirely new number, your bank should have no problem linking and posting the refund to your account.
> 
> The only thing that would gum up the works entirely, I would think, would be if you closed the account altogether.


What Do Your Credit Card Numbers Mean? | Credit.com

"Credit Card Numbers Versus Account Numbers

When your card is lost, stolen, damaged or expired, it will need to be replaced. Some card issuers, such as American Express, will replace expired cards with one that has the same number, while others will have a card printed with a new number.

To make matters more confusing, your credit card account number may be different from the number on your credit card. So if your new card has a new number, it can still be linked to your existing account number, which doesn’t change. For example, American Express issues separate credit card numbers for each authorized user within an account, but there is just one account number for the primary account holder."


----------

